# Walzen sollen sich bewegen (optisch)



## wolli1 (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
  dies ist mein erster Beitrag (ich hoffe, ich mach alles richtig) und komme gleich mit einer sehr kniffligen Frage:

  Im Hanhang hab ich ein JPG-Bild hochgeladen, welches folgendermaßen verändert werden soll:

  1: Die Walzen sollen optisch so aussehen, als ob sie sich drehen würden.

  2. In die Walzen sollen dann noch die Abdrücke der Preise.

  3. Die Buchstaben sollen, wenn Sie aus der Walze kommen, gequetscht aussehen.

  Nun meine Frage.
  Ist dies überhaubt in Photoshop oder Illustrator möglich und wenn Ja, wie macht man das ?

  Ich hoffe, ich habe Euch keine unlösbare Frage gestellt und würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen


----------



## chrisbergr (13. Juni 2005)

Mit welchem Programm hast du das Bild erstellt und existiert nur dieses JPG oder auch eine Rohdatei?

BTW: Irgendwas stimmt mit dem Winkel der Preise rechts und der Walze nicht überein.


----------



## wolli1 (13. Juni 2005)

acid.rain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit welchem Programm hast du das Bild erstellt und existiert nur dieses JPG oder auch eine Rohdatei?
> 
> BTW: Irgendwas stimmt mit dem Winkel der Preise rechts und der Walze nicht überein.


 @acid.rain

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort !

Die Grafik wurde mit Powerpoint erstellt.
Ich hab sie nur als JPG-Datei abgespeichert.

Die Preise wären erst einmal unwichtig, da ich diese nachträglich umändern, oder neu machen kann.
Es geht in erster Linie um die Walzen.

Ich denke mal, dass ich das komplett im Illustrator nachbauen muß, falls es keinen anderen Weg gibt.


----------



## der_Jan (13. Juni 2005)

Dein Vorraniges Problem wird sein, das du das alles einzeln malen musst, sowohl in Illustrator als auch in Photoshop was doch etwas länger dauern kann, ich glaub da würd ich schon fasst zu einem 3D Programm tendieren, um das zu machen.


----------



## thecamillo (13. Juni 2005)

Falls das für ne Animation ist mal so ne Frage am Rande:

Warum zum Henker gibst du dir hiermit einen so großen Akt? Wofür hat die Firma Macromedia so ein tolles kleines Progrämmchen wie Flash entwickelt? Genau für so ne Sch****! Endschuldige aber manchmal versteh ich einfach die Probleme hier nicht!  :suspekt: 

cu thecamillo

PS: Actionscript + Flash können mächtige Waffen sein! Vorraussetzung: Eigeninitiative!

Falls für Print:

Machs im Illustrator oder Indesign da beide Proggis Vektorbasierend sind, sprich Auflösung ist dort Nebensache.


----------



## Tucker (13. Juni 2005)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum zum Henker gibst du dir hiermit einen so großen Akt? Wofür hat die Firma Macromedia so ein tolles kleines Progrämmchen wie Flash entwickelt? Genau für so ne Sch****! Endschuldige aber manchmal versteh ich einfach die Probleme hier nicht!  :suspekt:



Das war bestimmt die beste Hilfe. Hast mal daran gedacht, dass hier nicht alle millionenschwer sind, wie z.B. Schüler, die sich entsprechende Programme wie Flash nicht leisten können?

Zum Thema:
Würde dort vielleicht wie bei einigen Comics ein paar "Beschleunigungsstreifen" einbaun. Praktisch Linien, die die Bewegung verdeutlichen.
Weiß aber nicht, ob es das ist, was du brauchst.


----------



## therealcharlie (13. Juni 2005)

btw: indesign ist kein vektorprogramm, sondern ein satz/layoutprogramm ;-)
das gegenstück zu illustrator wäre macromedia freehand. 
Zur Prblemlösun:
Auch ich würde da schon eher zu einem 3D-Tool greifen, manuell alles zu zeichnen dürfte doch eine menge Arbeit sein...


----------



## thecamillo (14. Juni 2005)

Klar weis ich, dass das sogar in Schulen heisst, Indesign ist ein Satz und Layoutprogramm! Stimmt ja auch - ABER ES IST DENNOCH VECTORBASED. 

Und noch was: 
Ich wette mind. 85 % aller Member bei tutorials.de haben @home Raubkopien ohne Ende, also erzähl mir nix von wegen "armer kleiner Schüler"! Der Zug ist abgefahr! Ich werd dir mal was sagen: Vor einigen Jahren hat mich das Thema 3D Animation so fasziniert, dass ich mir kurzerhand einer Demo von C4D geholt habe und da es mir so viel Spass gemacht hat, habe ich mir die Software gekauft bzw. ich musste fast 1 Jahr darauf sparen, denn ich war auch ein Schüler! 

Mit Engagement sollte man schon dabei sein und dass das Bild einen falschen Rotationswinkel hat (Lichtstreifen auf den Rollen falsch ausgeleuchtet) - mir ist schon klar dass das ein Farbverlauf ist und in Photoshop gemacht wurde - zumal man vergessen hat die Zahlen vor den Walzen ebenso zu drehn, dass sie auf einer Höhe liegen, wie der Betrachtungsgrad, es real, vorraussetzen würde. Wenn die Schrift eingezogen wird muss Sie natürlich auch gequwetscht werden. Und wiso kommen dann hinten lauter einzelne Preise raus? Sollten die Preise nicht eher geplättet sein! Mir ist bewusst was vielleicht die Werbeaussage sein soll, vielleicht: "Wir machen die Preise klein" oder so. Sollte man deswegen nicht einen Fleischwolf nehmen anstelle der Walzen?
PS:
Preisfrage: Gibt es kostenlose Flashprogramme oder sogar 3D Software gratis?   Selbstverständlich gibt es das. Zum Bleistift da wäre mal alle Flash-Programm-Demos mit einer Laufzeit von so 30 Tagen und für 3D würde ich http://www.blender.org (damit habe ich auch schon gearbeitet) der Einstieg in blender ist wirklich easy - es sieht schwieriger aus als es ist.   
Ach noch so ne kleine Bemerkung am Rande: "Weis Tucker eigentlich was Indesign, Illustrator, Freehand oder Photoshop so alles kann! - Verdammt viel auf jeden Fall!"

in diesem Sinne

cu thecamilo


----------



## Meccan (14. Juni 2005)

ich finde man sollte hier nicht von eigentlichen Thema abschweifen und sich
 darauf zu konzentrieren, einen Anfänger zu helfen und einen LERNERFOLG für alle zu erzielen!

 Wenn wolli nicht weiß wie er dieses Problem am besten umsetzten kann, dann erklärt
 es ihn und hackt nicht auf der Allgemeinheit rum!

 MFG Carl


----------



## thecamillo (14. Juni 2005)

Meccan hat recht!

Ok wolli1 

1.Die Walzen sollen optisch so aussehen, als ob sie sich drehen würden.

2. In die Walzen sollen dann noch die Abdrücke der Preise.

3. Die Buchstaben sollen, wenn Sie aus der Walze kommen, gequetscht aussehen.

Nun deine Frage war.
Ist dies überhaubt in Photoshop oder Illustrator möglich und wenn Ja, wie macht man das?

Antwort:
Wenn es nicht 100%ig realistisch aussehen soll dann gehts. Wenn du es dennoch realistisch magst würde ich dazu tendieren ein 3D Modeller hinzu zuziehen!

zu 1 Die Walzen sollen optisch so aussehen, als ob sie sich drehen würden.

Dies zu realisieren innerhalb einer Zeichnung und dann noch via PC ist recht schwer, da sich Walzen, die rotieren, im Grunde nur unterschiedliche Lichpunkte werfen und letztendlich alles auf eines Animation hinauslaufen würde! 

Deine Farbverläufe müssen exakt passen. Der obere ist schon gar nicht mal so übel, jedoch würde ich ihn eher diagonal nach recht unten auslaufen lassen bzw. so dass deine hellste Stelle in etwa Mitte der Walze plaziert ist und unten rechts immer dunkler wird. Geh ein paar mal mit dem Weichzeichner drüber und deine obere Rolle ist fertig!

Bei der unteren Rolle ist darauf zu achten, dass sich ein Farbverlauf entgegengesetzt und spiegelverkehrt zur oberen abzeichnet oder machs anhand eines Experimentes! Nimm dazu zwei leere Küchenrollen (das Papprohr), wickel sie in Alufolie ein und halte sie so gegeneinander, bis der gewünschte Betrachtungswinkel erreicht ist und merke dir wie der Farbverlauf ausgerichtet ist!

zu 2 In die Walzen sollen dann noch die Abdrücke der Preise.

Nimm hierzu am besten einen Teil der eigezogenen Schrift (am besten aus der Mitte) und mach ne neue Textebene (sollte die Farbe der Walze haben) (Ebene duplizieren wg. Sicherung). Noch nicht rastern erst in gewünschte Form bringen. Für die grobe Richtung des Textes zu ändern nimm das Textbiegen Tool, für Feinschliff dann die jeweiligen anderen Transformationswerkzeuge! Ok das Ganze spiegeln, Doppelkick auf die Ebene, Schlagschatten hart rein und ich glaube Schein nach innen. Um so einen Prägeeffekt gibts mehrere Ansätze, villeicht weis ja Tucker wies genau geht steht hier aber auch irgendwo bei tutorials.de Wenn fertig Ebene rastern und drüber damit.

zu 3 Die Buchstaben sollen, wenn Sie aus der Walze kommen, gequetscht aussehen.

Selbstverständlich müssen Sie auch gequwetscht werden, wenn die Preise eingezogen werden, deswegen wende die "Perspektivische Verzerrung" an (findest du bei Transformieren). Achte darauf, dass die Preise im selben Winkel austreten wie sie eingezogen werden.

Leider fällt mir hierzu jetzt nichts mehr ein und ich hoffe du mein Ausschweifer von vorhin nicht übel. Vielleicht kannst du es auch mit C4D machen, sollte damit nämlich kein Problem sein wo hingegen eine Illustration westelich mehr arbeit mit sich bringt!

Noch viel Spass!

cu thecamillo


----------



## wolli1 (18. Juni 2005)

@All

 Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und Denkanstöße !

 Dann werd ich mich mal daran machen und sehen, was dabei rauskommt.


----------

